# McAlpine Dam



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Anyone having any luck fishing for sauger there yet? I live in northern cincy and was gonna check it out the saturday after thanksgiving as I go down to the ohio to fish for sauger that day every year. I would go to meldahl like usual but i can't now that they've got the place all torn up. Just wondering if they're hitting around there yet so i don't waste the gas money going down there.

Also which side of the river is better to fish there Indiana or Kentucky?


----------

